# Central Ohio Pond



## BigPark (Mar 9, 2012)

I know this topic may be a little out of place in the forums, but I figured it like get more exposure here. I am a 18 year old senior in High School who lives in the Newark Granville area, and I am looking for a pond I can fish. I know about TJ and Frachion but those are too over fished. I am a catch, picture, and release fisherman who is very respectful of fish, and looking to hone my skills and territory as a fisherman. If you have a pond that I could fish at every now and then please send me a PM so we can talk. Thanks!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

BigPark, there are a whole lot of ponds in your area... Print a hundred copies of your post and put them in mail-boxes (people with ponds) in your area. You may get a few bites.


----------

